# API info?? Got it, thanks guys A classic it is!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: API info??*

Might be out of business, last link I could dig up was 2007

API Boatworks @ http://www.affirmativeproducts.com


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: API info??*

Trust me ... Get the "Real Deal"


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: API info??*

The best thing about Gheenoes is the Sam and Puger Gheen, they stand behind thier boats. Who are you going to call if you have a problem with a API boat?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: API info??*

Thanks for link Brett but it is no good.  
After fruitless searching I am wondering if API  boatworks company is even still in business.  I was told highsiders too tippy for standup casting and flats fishing.  As I am buying this for my thirteen and sixteen year old son to use when I can not take them out on our 20' sundance MACRO skiff  ;D ;D. safety is of big concern as well as cost and ease and safety of towing much smaller boat.  any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: API info??*



I would suggest you take your time on this site
and Custom Gheenoe to make a decision... I agree
with NoeEttica about staying away from knock-offs,
Gheenoes are in fact the Real Deal.
I'm sure you can get a test drive from members on
this site and CG- it would help to make your choice.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: API info??*



> I was told highsiders too tippy for standup casting and flats fishing.  As I am buying this for my thirteen and sixteen year old son to use when I can not take them out on our 20' sundance MACRO skiff  ;D ;D. safety is of big concern as well as cost and ease and safety of towing much smaller boat.  any help greatly appreciated.


*ft pierce*
I guess that depends on what ones definition of tippy is. I fish a 15'-4" Highsider and stand up to fly cast all the time. These boats are also inexpensive and tow/handle like a Kayak. In fact, I carry a Kayak paddle and use it all the time to work areas that I can't get into with a trolling motor.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: API info??*

If you want a free test ride in an LT25 and morning of fishing, I'll most likely be up your way on Saturday.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: API info??*



> I was told highsiders too tippy for standup casting and flats fishing.  ;D ;D. safety is of big concern as well as cost and ease and safety of towing much smaller boat.  any help greatly appreciated.


This is my 1977 Gheenoe Lowsider. Is it tippy, that depends on what you compare it to. Compare to a Canoe it's great, compare to a Gheenoe Classic, or Gheenoe LT 25 a highsider is tippy. Test ride a highsider, a Classic, and a LT and make your own decision.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: API info??*

There are plenty of used Classics around for a small amount more than a highsider. If tipping out of a boat can cause your kids harm for whatever reason ( gators, sharks, drowning, etc) then isn't it worth a couple of hundred dollars more for a classic?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: API info??*

As mentioned, I think a hi-sider would be a little tippy to stand and cast out of for the most part. Don't get me wrong, I've fished and hunted out of one for a couple of years and while they are plenty stable they would not be my first choice for someone looking to stand and fish. 

As far as safety, once on the flats they'd be fine but our local waters demand the ability to cross open water to get to the flats. I personally wouldn't want my kids out alone on a hi-sider on the St Lucie or Indian river in Ft Pierce to Stuart when the wind picks up and they're a good ride from port. 

I would look more into a Classic model if not the LT25. 

Not saying it can't be done, just looking at it from an overall quality of time spent on the water and safety point of view. 

Again, these are my opinions. 

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: API info??*

I thank you all for all your input, thus the reason I asked. Both my boys are experienced safe boater with boat certs. We fish almost every Saturday out of north bridge fort pierce. But now that 16year old has license wants to fish more then dad can go so wants there own boat as I will not let them drag my $20k rig back and forth. Too Expensive TOO big and heavy don't trust them towing it. with the small gheenoe they can launch very close to location where fish that day thus no long 8+ mile runs to the moorings or down south to power plant. Yes the money would be well spent to move up to classic, or LT. will take a test ride and just save a little longer b4 purchase. Good things come to those who wait!? And also no $ value on safety, security and peace of mind. thanks again and keep posts coming. By the way would not mind hooking up with some guys in fort pierce area to fish with my big boat, yours or combination thereof. Could always use a fishing buddy.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: API info??*

Since I'm an old whaler wonk, how about an old whaler sport 13?
Tuff, safe, unsinkable, low horsepower needs also. 25 hp will push one.
Fun to customize also. :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: API info??*

API was out of the Daytona area somewhere. They seem to come and go. For a while they had a web site under under apiboatworks.com in 2005 but have since disappeared. I see their boats occasionally on the water but never anywhere for sale new. If I had to guess there is some guy in that area that has a couple molds and produces boats when he needs spare cash. I have seen a few changes to the design over the years. and he might make a batch for a local boat dealer once and a while. 

What you do need to know is that the API is nothing more than a Gheenoe knock off. There are lots of Gheenoe knock offs around the country and they usually only sell locally. Since you are in Ft. Pierce you are very near the home base of Gheenoe and would suggest going to your local dealer or even the factory. All of their boats are extremely affordable. You can pick from 5 different hulls that range from around $950 - $2400 new. 

Now if you were looking at a used API and trying to do more research then this forum is probably your only option other than maybe running into an API owner on Florida Sportsman or another smaller Florida fishing forum. Pretty much any info regarding the performance of a similar sized Gheenoe will apply. What doesn't is the Gheenoe quality and customer service. I am not saying that API didn't build good boats. Just that you need to check it out yourself and determine the quality. BTW, There is nothing wrong with picking one up used if the price is right and the boat is in good shape. It would be the same thing as buying any other knockoff of the real thing. Sort of like buying a Japanese motorcycle instead of a Harley.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: API info??*

Yeah, I second a Whaler or Whaler like skiff.
They are very stable, great boats and would be great.
Easy to customize and unsinkable as Brett mentioned. 


Gheenoes are very tippy. 
Now, if depends what you compare them too.
Compared to a canoe or any boat in it's class it's a great and really stable.
But if you compare it to a Whaler or Carolina skiff, it would be considered tippy.
They're also a relatively wet ride in any kind of wind. 

For what a Gheenoe is, it's very stable and a great boat.
Definitely the best in it's class by far.
But I wouldn't suggest one for a child unattended without an adult.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

hey just throwing down some information here....i purchased one of these "API"s a while back and i loved every bit of it. As far as construction quality goes i feel they are well built. I trusted this little skiff so much i ran it 3 miles offshore one day and it did just fine in little tiny rollers. i now understand that gheenoes have been around forever and have many "knockoff brands" but as far as safety goes i dont think that just because it says Gheenoe on the side verses any other thing makes it any safer, sorry to burst anyone's bubble. But i will say that in the time i owned my API i never sank nor flipped it, however i flipped my 15'4 highsider in the middle of a lake TWICE while sitting still and i only weigh 120lbs so before everyone starts bashing other companies you should honestly get out on one and give it a shot before judging it.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Shallow Minded*
I'd be interested in hearing how you flipped your Highsider in the middle of a Lake twice while sitting still. 
I've got a 15'-4" Highsider and don't want to make the same mistake/mistakes you made when you flipped yours.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

first time happened while i was putting it on the trailer. i looked up to make sure i was going on straight and before i knew it i was swimming. second time i was in the middle of a lake and i stood up to get something out of my pocket not realizing the motor was turned all the way to the left i got up more toward the left side of the center of the boat and over we went. what a horrible array of events but now i have a 15' eagle technical poling skiff that is almost 7 feet wide so no more flipping for me lol.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The only way to "flip" a gheenoe is through sheer stupidity ... 

That being said I have been stupid a few times myself but was able to recover ...

If you are parralell with rollers overturning IS possible so you MUST be across Waves especilly Rollers ... Lake Panasofkee HAS Rollers ...


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

rollers*


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank You sir ...

Spell checker not working LOL ...


----------

